# Some 1/4 mile VRT runs on street tires



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I left my coilover wrench at work in my toolbox so I couldn't run slicks (gotta raise the front), but decided to go to the track anyway and see what I could do on some street tires (205/50/15 Falken Azenis RT 615's). I knew it wouldn't be pretty and it sure wasn't. Holy wheelspin. Spun all of 1st and 2nd.

12.4 @ 120mph/2.14 60' ~15-16psi boost

12.6 @ 128.5mph/2.19 60'~16-17psi boost

12.8 @ 125mph/2.29 60'~16-17psi boost

Time in the sig is on slicks so you can see what a difference they make.


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

how much power u putting down?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Haven't dyno'd w/ this setup, but I made 319whp at 12psi and the car consistently trapped 119-120mph. At 16-17psi it'll trap 124-125mph on slicks so I'd say it's probably making ~370whp. 

Way too much for some 205/50/15 Falken Azenis on stock speedlines, but they put up a good fight. 2.1x 60's aren't too bad:beer:


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

what diff do you have ?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Peloquin LSD.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbup: those traps are really nice! 

how high are you reving it up to?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah the 128 is def. due to the wheelspin.

It's at about 7k going through the traps in 4th due to the smaller tires. I was shortshifting 1st and 2nd at ~6k. Nothing but wheelspin so no point in going higher.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

I had mine on an open diff untill about 2 weeks ago when I did apt gears and a quiafe. With the open diff I broke tire in 5th on the highway on stretched 195's.....No bueno.:beer:


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

Regardless, those are good times. :beer:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

976-RADD said:


> Regardless, those are good times. :beer:


Thanks. A little disapointed, but no biggie. Just something I tried once. Going back to slicks and hopefully low 11's:beer:

Maybe I'll revisit it later and try and pull an 11.99 on street tires.


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

Still good times given the street tires you were running. I have some Falken Azenis (225/40 R18) waiting in the garage for when the PZeros on my GTI wear out - i guess I won't get much traction from them either!

I wonder if it would be possible to lower the boost further in first and second gear to improve the 60ft time?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

IHookItUuup said:


> Still good times given the street tires you were running. I have some Falken Azenis (225/40 R18) waiting in the garage for when the PZeros on my GTI wear out - i guess I won't get much traction from them either!
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible to lower the boost further in first and second gear to improve the 60ft time?


Thanks man. Actually the 60' isn't bad for street tires. It's from the 60' to the 1/8th(top of 1st and 2nd).

I've thought about it. If I were bent on running decent times on streets I would probably go to a 17" wheel w/ a ~225 tire for some more contact patch and a taller tire. 15" wheels and 3.65 gears are spin city plus I'm having to shift into 5th on the top end.. The other thing would be a gear based or at least 2 stage boost controller. Likely ~10psi in 1st and 2nd, 20 psi in 3rd and 4th.

With those two changes I'm pretty sure I'd pull 11's on streets. Maybe I'll try it. Sounds like fun.

For the price I love the Azenis 615's. Those little 205/50/15's held better than I thought at ~14-15psi boost.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

[email protected] with a 2.5 60ft. Was on Prada spec 1's and the car has a Quaife. Engine has 256 DSR cams, stock compression, 30# C2 setup, Kinetics turbo kit at 12psi. I know, I suck at getting off the line.:laugh:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> [email protected] with a 2.5 60ft. Was on Prada spec 1's and the car has a Quaife. Engine has 256 DSR cams, stock compression, 30# C2 setup, Kinetics turbo kit at 12psi. I know, I suck at getting off the line.:laugh:


What psi in the tires and what rpm were you launching at?

What size tire also?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I think it was at 35psi, but I am not sure. Size is 205/55R16 I think, what ever size is on the new beatle, again not sure. I am in Iraq right now or I would check for you. I got some baby slicks at the house waiting for me for when I get back.I tried to ride the clutch around 3.5k, but clutch didn't like it at all, slipped time for something a bit stronger than a spec stg1. This run was just getting it moving and feathering it in first and Wot the rest of the way. Spun all of second, gripped in third and pulled like a mofo. It was good fun.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I think it was at 35psi, but I am not sure. Size is 205/55R16 I think, what ever size is on the new beatle, again not sure. I am in Iraq right now or I would check for you. I got some baby slicks at the house waiting for me for when I get back.I tried to ride the clutch around 3.5k, but clutch didn't like it at all, slipped time for something a bit stronger than a spec stg1. This run was just getting it moving and feathering it in first and Wot the rest of the way. Spun all of second, gripped in third and pulled like a mofo. It was good fun.


I'd lower the tire pressure and maybe the launch rpm. 2.1's at 18-20psi tire pressure and launching at 3200 rpm.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.:thumbup: Glad your new setup is working well for you.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

13.4 @ 112 MPH AND 13.2 @ 114 MPH.
OPEN DIF, A/S TIRES 205/50R15 22 PSI
Launched easy no traction first, second and some of third.
16psi C2 42lb software, 262 autotech cams
First time on the track with the car and didnt wanna break it!!!! 
It's my daily driver :sly:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

pvw4ever said:


> 13.4 @ 112 MPH AND 13.2 @ 114 MPH.
> OPEN DIF, A/S TIRES 205/50R15 22 PSI
> Launched easy no traction first, second and some of third.
> 16psi C2 42lb software, 262 autotech cams
> ...


Nice runs. Get some tires and a diff and you'll pick up alot.

What was the 60' time?


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

slcturbo said:


> Nice runs. Get some tires and a diff and you'll pick up alot.
> 
> What was the 60' time?


Don't laugh like my Motorcycle drag racing father, as he says I slept so long @ the light the green turned off before I left the line........:laugh: r/t of .620 lol

60' 2.397 2.357
1/8 8.979 9.026
1/4 13.487 13.444
mph 111.18 112.54

*corrections after time slips were pulled from above claims 

I exspect with a diff and some slicks mid 12's......?????


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

see my sig for my times on a 205 40 17 azenis


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

> I exspect with a diff and some slicks mid 12's......?????


Sure, maybe even better. I will try one last time before ol betsy goes to the scrapper. Going to do it all over in the 96 due to rust issues in the 98, but better and more powerful.:thumbup: Not bad times though. Most of my runs are par with yours, only I have diff with less boost. You should be able to put down some good times once you get one at 16psi.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

.therealvrt said:


> see my sig for my times on a 205 40 17 azenis


Are you running a Diff?


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Sure, maybe even better. I will try one last time before ol betsy goes to the scrapper. Going to do it all over in the 96 due to rust issues in the 98, but better and more powerful.:thumbup: Not bad times though. Most of my runs are par with yours, only I have diff with less boost. You should be able to put down some good times once you get one at 16psi.


Hopefully in the Fall Show and Go Etown. Got a friend with a 2.0 16VT trying to play catch up opcorn:

Have another trans on the floor this second one is already grinding 3rd


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

pvw4ever said:


> Are you running a Diff?


same one for the last 12 years
quaife


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

nice times. :thumbup:

My best on my stretched 17" Nittos is a [email protected] I'd be happy if i could get that down to a 12.5 or trap over 120mph


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

.therealvrt said:


> see my sig for my times on a 205 40 17 azenis


Damn. That's good stuff right there.

What was the 60'? Dual stage boost?

Just wondering how you got enough traction to run such a good time. Getting the itch to run 11's on streets...


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

pvw4ever said:


> Don't laugh like my Motorcycle drag racing father, as he says I slept so long @ the light the green turned off before I left the line........:laugh: r/t of .620 lol
> 
> 60' 2.397 2.357
> 1/8 8.979 9.026
> ...


Sure. 12.6-12.8's at least. I think I ran a 12.74 at that trap speed w/ a 1.8x 60'.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the Azenis, but anybody know of a better street tire for traction other than a drag radial?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> I like the Azenis, but anybody know of a better street tire for traction other than a drag radial?


NICE numbers man! 
As for other tires, check out the BFG KDW's. They get loud when they wear down because of their blocky tread pattern but they grip well. And believe it or not the Kumho XS's are pretty good.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

i know im a retard but with all the wheel spin you guys are getting with these power plant monsters, launching in 2nd could help your 60fts and traction. It might sound sketchy but when your over 350 whp its worth a shot, first gear isnt doing you any good with all that wheel spin.

just my .02 

nice times to all btw:beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Maybe I will try it out after I get a clutch that could hold that abuse. I know some awd guys that have had sucess with that. Getting the power to stick is harder than I thought for sure, even at ~300whp. Boost by gear would be tits.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Stussy NJ said:


> i know im a retard but with all the wheel spin you guys are getting with these power plant monsters, launching in 2nd could help your 60fts and traction. It might sound sketchy but when your over 350 whp its worth a shot, first gear isnt doing you any good with all that wheel spin.
> 
> just my .02
> 
> nice times to all btw:beer:


Good point. That's an option as well. 1st is just so tough on streets w/ a 3.65 final and 15" wheels. It spins the top of 1st on 24.5" slicks at 8-9psi and 15psi of boost. Only options would be to ride the clutch hard through all of 1st, lower boost in 1st, or a 2nd gear launch.

Thought about some Nitto NT01's, but they're an R compound 100TW tire. Car never sees rain, winter, or snow but is street driven ~3k/yr. Wonder how the wear/noise would be w/ those. I want to start doing track day events so those would help there too. 

Any input on the NT01's?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

i have 225 45 15 nt01 on my car right now, car is still not running. These are roadcourse tires so they will take much longer than a drag radial to heat up.
i doubt a burnout will get them to where a drag radial would be in that short time.
i plan on using them mostly for our local 20KM twisties run thru the mountains since i have slicks for the track


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Times are decent for street tires, and that trap is impressive as well.. You def have room for improvent IMO:thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

.therealvrt said:


> i have 225 45 15 nt01 on my car right now, car is still not running. These are roadcourse tires so they will take much longer than a drag radial to heat up.
> i doubt a burnout will get them to where a drag radial would be in that short time.
> i plan on using them mostly for our local 20KM twisties run thru the mountains since i have slicks for the track


What 60' w/ the Falkens on that 12.0 run?

My best of the night was a 2.10.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I cannot wait to get back from the desert, got some 22X8X15's waiting along with a .82 housing. I am deff hooked on this drag racing thing. The best ****ing time you can have for 20 bucks. Props to all the great times, some very fast on street tires for sure. I just can't wait for my first 12 sec pass in my car. My old supervisor let me take his low 11 civic down the track one time and its was great. I only ran a 12.4, but it was a blast. Turbo's make everything better


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I cannot wait to get back from the desert, got some 22X8X15's waiting along with a .82 housing. I am deff hooked on this drag racing thing. The best ****ing time you can have for 20 bucks. Props to all the great times, some very fast on street tires for sure. I just can't wait for my first 12 sec pass in my car. My old supervisor let me take his low 11 civic down the track one time and its was great. I only ran a 12.4, but it was a blast. Turbo's make everything better


Good luck man. What's your setup again?

The 22's are nice, but at low psi will look almost flat. Some tracks will give you a hard time about it


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Last times where on this setup.
98 GTI vr
stage 1 kinetics w/ evo 8 intercooler @ 12psi
DSR 256 118 lobe center FI cams w/ new oem lifters
10lb flywheel w/ spec clutch
Quafie diff / stock trans
2.5 crap exhaust
C2 30# tune
Cup kit suspension
Lots of weight out of the car

When I get back this car will get parted out due to new found rust issues. New setup will be in a nice 96 GTI rust free with all the comforts needed for daily duty.
AWIC setup
9:1 or 8:5:1 head spacer, have not decided yet
fresh oem short block with freshend up head, same cams new lifters
42# C2 tune
Short runner manni
New clutch Clutchnet is what I hear
Coilovers FK streets maybe.
New badass Vette wheels for daily driving.
I know its been all done before a million times, Vette wheels that is.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> What 60' w/ the Falkens on that 12.0 run?
> 
> My best of the night was a 2.10.


2.13 iirc
mad wheel hop from the 330 to the 1/8th but i just keep into her.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

.therealvrt said:


> 2.13 iirc
> mad wheel hop from the 330 to the 1/8th but i just keep into her.


Cool. Same 60' and trap as my 12.6-12.8 runs. You must have had more traction somewhere.

You running the stock 3.38 final? That helps along w/ those 17"'s.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

3.38 with stock gears
but now i have my apt gearset with the 2.67 1st
58mph in first gear now at 8k revs
great gearing for highway pulls, horrible for dragracing


----------

